# Is Quickrete All-Purpose sand good enough for leveling turf?



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Having a hard time finding Mason sand that isnt by the truckload around town, what's the best thing I can use?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's not cheap if you need a lot of sand, but I have definitely used it for spot leveling.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

If you're looking for just a pickup load, check landscape depot on airline. Also pretty sure woerner turf has sand, and the Louisiana nursery in pville.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> It's not cheap if you need a lot of sand, but I have definitely used it for spot leveling.


+1

How much sand are you wanting/needing?


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

> How much sand are you wanting/needing?


Spot leveling 2k sqr ft. back yard, leveling 2 or 3 spots on 2k sqr ft. front yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For comparison, I can get a "scoop" of sand in the bed of my truck from a local landscape supply for $20, so if I need more than 5-6 bags I go that route.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Or I wait until @DJLCN gets a dump truck load and bum a few 5 gallon bucket fills from him. :lol:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

reauxl tigers said:


> Having a hard time finding Mason sand that isnt by the truckload around town, what's the best thing I can use?


Dude you can get sand, i'd encourage you to keep persistent in looking around.

I would look west.


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Like...in the desert? 

ETA: on second thought, theres a big, beautiful pile of sand sitting in the parking lot of a local golf course. I could so easily back my truck up and take some of it in the middle of the night it's not even funny. :lol:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

reauxl tigers said:


> Like...in the desert?
> 
> ETA: on second thought, theres a big, beautiful pile of sand sitting in the parking lot of a local golf course. I could so easily back my truck up and take some of it in the middle of the night it's not even funny. :lol:


No, just that big, beautiful utopia known as Texas. Or maybe lafayette or lake charles if you run out of gas. Got to be some sand there.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Instead of backing your truck up in the middle of the night, you might go during the day and ask to talk to the maintenance supervisor.

Ask him where he gets his sand and offer to take him to lunch so you can pick his brain about grass. You never know what kind of relationship might develop. At the very least you will now know where to get sand.


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Yea that sounds like a smarter plan of attack.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Go to a building supply store (not the big box store) they'll have bulk masonary sand for laying block foundations


----------

